# الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ القدس



## I_Allah (16 مارس 2010)

هل الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ القدس  واحد أرجوا الدليل؟


----------



## حمورابي (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*

تحية
نعم واحد في الجوهر وأن ظهر ألأبن على شكل أنسان والروح القدس مرة ك حمام ومرة ك نار . 
ولكنها ظهورات اما الجوهر هو واحد . 
الآب والأبن (الكلمة ) الروح القدس . 
اما عن مسألة الدليل يعني هل تقصد دليل كتابي . ! 

أنت كيف تقول عن نفسك (أنك الله ) . هذا تجديف . 
هل أنت مــُلحدّ


----------



## I_Allah (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*



> اما عن مسألة الدليل يعني هل تقصد دليل كتابي . !


نعم أريد دليل كتابى


> أنت كيف تقول عن نفسك (أنك الله ) . هذا تجديف .
> هل أنت مــُلحدّ


 
لا لست ملحد ولكن أسمى إختصار (Ibn Allah)


----------



## حمورابي (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*

دليل من سفر الرؤيا أصحاح 22 


1وَأَرَانِي نَهْراً صَافِياً مِنْ مَاءِ حَيَاةٍ لاَمِعاً كَبَلُّورٍ خَارِجاً مِنْ عَرْشِ اللهِ وَالْحَمَلِ.


أنهار الماء الحي هو رمز للروح القدس . بشارة يوحنا أصحاح 4 

10أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهاَ:«لَوْ كُنْتِ تَعْلَمِينَ عَطِيَّةَ اللهِ، وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَقُولُ لَكِ أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ، لَطَلَبْتِ أَنْتِ مِنْهُ فَأَعْطَاكِ مَاءً حَيًّا»

13أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهاَ:«كُلُّ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنْ هذَا الْمَاءِ يَعْطَشُ أَيْضًا. 14وَلكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ». 

سفر الرؤيا أصحاح 21 

 6ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ،الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي ا لْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً


الله الحمل الروح القدس (يبنوع الحياة . ماء الحياة ) 

رسالة بطرس ألأولى أصحاح 1 

2بِمُقْتَضَى عِلْمِ اللهِ الآبِ السَّابِقِ، فِي تَقْدِيسِ الرُّوحِ لِلطَّاعَةِ، وَرَشِّ دَمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ


----------



## I_Allah (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*

عزيزى كل ما ذكرتة لا يجيب على سؤالى


> هل الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ القدس واحد أرجوا الدليل؟


----------



## الروح النارى (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*



I_Allah قال:


> هل الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ القدس واحد أرجوا الدليل؟


 


*عزيزى I_Allah*
*أقرا الموضوع دة على مهلك*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=403042&postcount=1

*سلام المسيح معاك*​


----------



## حمورابي (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*

تحية
زميلي 

أول أيه في سفر التكوين تدل على ما تريد الله يقول والله يفعل . ورح الله مثل نسمه على كل الارض . 


سفر التكوين أصحاح 1 

1فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ.
 2وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً، وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ،
وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ

3وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ»

14وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتَكُنْ أَنْوَارٌ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتَفْصِلَ بَيْنَ النَّهَارِ وَاللَّيْلِ، وَتَكُونَ لآيَاتٍ وَأَوْقَاتٍ وَأَيَّامٍ وَسِنِينٍ. 15وَتَكُونَ أَنْوَارًا فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتُنِيرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ». وَكَانَ كَذلِكَ. 16فَعَمِلَ اللهُ النُّورَيْنِ الْعَظِيمَيْنِ 


بشارة مار متى أصحاح 3 


16فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ، وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ، فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِيًا عَلَيْهِ، 17وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً:« هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ».


----------



## I_Allah (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*



> أن للآب أقنوما متميزاً والإبن أقنوما متميزاً، والروح القدس أقنوما متميزا كذلك. *ولكن الآب والإبن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد،* ومجد متساوي، وجلال أبدي، الآب غير محدود والإبن غير محدود، والروح القدس غير محدود، لكن ليسوا ثلاث آلهة غير محدودين". القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي


 
يا جماعة هو سؤالى صعب أوى كدة 
مش لاقى دليل من الكتاب على وصف مساواة الثالوث
يا جماعة ده وصف الرب* أهم شئ فى العقيدة* مش موجود فى الكتاب المقدس أمال أية اللى موجود؟


----------



## حمورابي (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*

السؤال ليس صعب ولكن أعتقد أنه أنت لاتفهم . او لاتريد ان تفهم . الموضوع جداً واضح ولقد توضح بالتعليقات و موضوع الروح الناري وألأيات التي وضعتُها كلها تدل على وصف مساوي لذات الله . الله يأمر والله يعمل والله مالي الكون بروحه الله (أبن الله على ألأرض) روح الله يحل عليه صوت الله أتي من السماء . 
أبن الله أتخذ صورة أنسان ك كل أنسان وصار مثلنا أصبح ألأ أعظم منهُ في اللاهوت لأن الأب روح . 
ولكن ألأبن كان مع الآب في الجوهر وهم واحد كما قال أنه حين يصعد سوف يرسل الروح القدس الذي ينبثق من الآب الى التلاميذ .  .


----------



## Twin (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*



I_Allah قال:


> هل وَالرُّوحِ القدس واحد أرجوا الدليل؟


 
ولما ذا تريد دليل يا ملحد -وهذا بسبب أسمك-I_Allah
إن أتينا به ستؤمن ؟
وقبل كل هذا من هو الأب والأبن والروح القدس من وجهة نظرك 
أهم ثلاثة أم واحد ؟

عامه
*فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ*
ركز وحاول تفهم  ...... ولا داعي للجدال العقيم


----------



## geegoo (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*




 يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 5 العدد 7
فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. *وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ*.
*في الاية التي ذكرها الاخ * TWIN 
يأمر رب المجد بالعماد باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس ....
باسم و ليس بأسماء لأنه كما في الاية التي اقتبستها لك ... الثلاثة هم واحد ...*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*

الاب مساوى للابن فى الجوهر .. 
(John 10:30) أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ». 
​


----------



## I_Allah (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*



> هل تعرف الفرق بين *اقنوم الابن* *واقنوم الابن المتجسد* ؟؟


*وهل هناك فرق بينهما؟؟؟*


----------



## Twin (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*

أعتقد أن القسم للأسئله والأجوبه المسيحية فقط وليس للحوارات العقيمه 

أنت سألت ونحن أجبنا فلماذا التطويل

وفوق كل هذا أنا سألتك 


twin قال:


> ولما ذا تريد دليل يا ملحد -وهذا بسبب أسمك-i_allah
> إن أتينا به ستؤمن ؟


ولم تجيب ........... وعجبي .... سؤال بسيط جداً ولم تسطيع الرد


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*



> *1 .يسوع لم يقل أن الثلاثة هم واحد كما قال يوحنا بل العكس أنة عدد الثلاثة ولم يكتفى بذكر الآب ما داموا واحد كما تعتقدون.*​


مبدأ غريب .. 

هنا المسيح اكتفى بذكر الآب فقط .. وهى تعنى ارادة الله ( الاب والابن والروح القدس )​ 
(Matt 7:21) 
​​«لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. ​ 


> 2. يسوع يبين لتلاميذة الأدوات أو المصادر العلمية التى يتسلح بها التلاميذ فى التعميد وهى​
> ( 1. كلام *الآب* المتمثل فى الآنجيل -2. *الأبن* المتمثل فى أفعال يسوع 3. *الروح القدس** المتمثل فى "*يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 26 وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي *الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ* الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.*")*​


 
عزيزى .. انت لديك مشكله فى فهم معنى الاب والابن والروح القدس​
الآب هو الله الذى لا يراه أحد

الابن هو الله الذى اخذ جسد انسان لاتمام مهمة معينة

الروح القدس هو الله نفسه .. لان الله روح​



فالثلاثة اله واحد .. فهذة الاقانيم هى خواص لله الواحد​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*



> لى عليها بعض الملاحظات



هذا ليس من حقك ليس فقط فى القسم هنا بل فى المنتدى كله
لأن القسم هنا قاصر على السؤال والإجابة
وقسم الرد على الشبهات نشترط فيه الدليل المسيحى على كلامك 
وانت ولا فعلت هذة ولا فعلت ذاك

فوفر على نفسك التشتيت !​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*

القوانين  الجديدة بوضوح
1-  ممنوع منعاً باتاً التحدث في الأسلاميات بهذا القسم
فلا مجال للأستشهاد بأي أحاديث  أو أيات أسلامية وهذا البند للكل وبدون أستثناء  أحد
​2- التفهم الكامل من السائل لهدف القسم 
فهذا القسم للأسئلة والأجوبة  المسيحية فقط فينبغي مراعاة ذلك ​3- الألتزام بالسؤال ومجراه بمعني ...
أن يسأل السائل سؤال عن الثالوث  مثلاً وفجأة وبدون مقدمات تراه يتحدث عن الفداء والصلب !!!! ممنوع 
فليسأل ما يريد ولكن ليلتزم  بمجري السؤال وعندما ننتهي منه فلينتقل لغيره في موضوع جديد​4- أن لا يضع السائل أكثر من سؤال في خلال اليوم 
​5- أن يتفهم السائل دوره فقط ولا يتعداه فالسائل  هنا سائل فقط ولا مجال لغير ذلك
فليتفهم دوره يسأل ونحن نجيب ​6- ممنوع التطرق نهائياً للحديث بين الطوائف سواء  كان العضو مسيحي أو غير مسيحي فلا مجال للطائفيه هنا وهذا البند لا تهاون فيه​7- الألتزام بالطرق المتحضرة في الحوار فالأحترام  لابد أن يكون متبادل بين السائل والمجيب​8- أحترام حق السائل في السؤال فلا داعي لأن تهمش  دور السائل لتسأل أنت ​9- الأنتباه لوقت السؤال ووقت أخر مشاركه به ​وأخيراً أتمني التفهم الكامل  للقوانين 
لأن كل من سيخالفها سيتعرض لحجب  العضوية بحسب ما تراه الأدارة
أنتهي


----------



## geegoo (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*

*يشرفني و يهمني أن ارد عليك و لكن ....
مشاركتك الاخيرة مليئة بالمغالطات و الاستنتاجات التي لا تخص المسيحية في شئ ...
 لذلك نرجع لرأس الموضوع ....
أنت طلبت دليل علي أن الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هم واحد .....
و نحن ارفقنا أدلة واضحة .....*
*ان كان هناك سؤال جديد تفضل بطرحه في موضوع منفصل ....
سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح ....
*


----------



## geegoo (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*

*عفوا أخي / twin 
لم أري مشاركتك قبل ردي الاخير فهما يحملان نفس المعني ....
سلام و محبة ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم ...*


----------



## الروح النارى (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*



molka molkan قال:


> القوانين الجديدة بوضوح


 


molka molkan قال:


> 2- التفهم الكامل من السائل لهدف القسم


 


molka molkan قال:


> 5- أن يتفهم السائل دوره فقط ولا يتعداه فالسائل هنا سائل فقط ولا مجال لغير ذلك
> فليتفهم دوره يسأل ونحن نجيب


 


molka molkan قال:


> 8- أحترام حق السائل في السؤال فلا داعي لأن تهمش دور السائل لتسأل أنت


 
*شــــــــــكراااً ليــ أستاذ مولكا ـــك*
*قوانين رااائعه*
*وأتمنى الأعضاء العمل بها*​


----------



## I_Allah (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*



> أعتقد أن القسم للأسئله والأجوبه المسيحية فقط وليس للحوارات العقيمه
> 
> أنت سألت ونحن أجبنا فلماذا التطويل
> 
> ...


الإجابة نعم نعم..........
ومن قال لك أننى لا أؤمن
 أننى أؤمن بصفات الله الثابتة فى الناموس منذ خلق الكون
التى أمن بها موسى وابراهيم التى لم يقولوا أنهم يعبدون يسوع ولكنهم يعبدون الله وحده ( فموسى لم يعرف الثالوث و لا التجسد)


----------



## Twin (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*



i_allah قال:


> التى أمن بها موسى وابراهيم التى لم يقولوا أنهم يعبدون يسوع ولكنهم يعبدون الله وحده ( فموسى لم يعرف الثالوث و لا التجسد)


 
أنت هنا تعلن أنك لام تفهم شئ -سامحني- وتظهر أنك لا تدرك معني ما تقول 
ما دخل هذا بسرالك والدليل ؟

عامه أبراهيم وموسي وغيرهم .... أمانوا بالله الواحد الذي نؤمن به نحن
وهذا ما تقع فيه أنت عن جهل

فهذا الإله لابد أن يكون ......
له كيان وذات ووجود ...... وهذا كا يسمي الأب في المسيحة
ويكون له عقل وكلمه ومنطق .... وهذا ما نسميه نحن الأبن
وبالتأكيد هذا الإله حي وذو روح تحي الكل ..... وهذا ما نسميه الروح القدس

والي هنا وفي هذه الحاله موسي وابراهيم وكل المسيحين يعبدوا هذا الإله الذي تقول انه إلهك وأنت تعبده
وهنا أما أنك تعرفه وتنكره 
أو أنك تعبده ولا تعرفه تعبده عن جهل


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*

الاخ مش ملحد يا جماعه لان مخهم متفتح

الاخ مسلم 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ*

الأخ السائل،
وضحنا إن العقيدة المسيحية تؤمن إن الأقانيم الثلاث واحد في الجوهر الإلهي، أي الله واحد لكن الأقانيم ثلاثة
أي مشكلتك أو إعتراضك؟


----------



## حمورابي (16 مارس 2010)

عزيزي . 
أكرر وأقول أسمك تجديف . . 
حرف ال (I) بالأنكليزية . هو أختصار ل ( I Am ) . . يعني . انا . . 
وليس كما تفضلت . أي (أبن) لا أعرف كيف لخصتها ب أبن . ولماذا تلخصها أذا كان المجال مفتوح لكتابة ألأسم كلهُ 
. . . 
اما سؤالك حول موسى وأبراهيم . 
ممكن تتفضل . وتقول . وترد على التعليق الذي وضعتهُ أن الله قال وأن الله عمل وأن روح الله في ألأرض . ونسمة حياة . وأن كلمة الله ظهر في الجسد وانه كان يكلم ألأباء قديما ً وبطرق وأنواع كثيرة . 

كيف كلم الله موسى . ! . من كان المتكلم . ! 
كيف كلم الله أبرهيم . وظهر لهُ . . . من كان المتكلم . والظاهر . .


----------



## ابن الجنوب (16 مارس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل / السائل 

اقرأ الاية القادمة وهى على لسان السيد المسيح ( الابن ) وتوصح انة هو ( الابن ) والآب واحد ....

قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون.. لأنكم لستم من خرافي.. خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، 

ولن تهلك إلى الأبد.. أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل، ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد

يوحنا 10 : 25 - 30


أليس هذا دليل كتابى على أن الآب والابن واحد ؟؟؟


طيب نجيب دليل كتابى على ان الروح القدس هو الله

 فقال بطرس يا حنانيا لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على الروح القدس وتختلس من ثمن الحقل. 4 أليس وهو باق كان يبقى لك.ولما بيع ألم يكن في سلطانك.فما بالك وضعت في قلبك هذا الامر.انت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله.

(أعمال الرسل 3:5-4) 

فى هذا العدد يواجه بطرس عنانيا بكذبه على الروح القدس ويقول له أنه "لم يكذب على أنسان بل الى الله" 

بهذا يتضح لك بالدليل الكتابى ان الآب والابن والروح القدس  واحد


----------



## apostle.paul (17 مارس 2010)

*بالعقل كدا 
المسيح تحدث غن نفسه بكونه الابن 
بكل تاكيد
تكلم عن الاب المرسل للابن
بكل تاكيد
تكلم عن الروح القدوس المنبثق من الاب
بكل تاكيد
اذن المشكلة ليس فى الكتاب المشكلة هى فى عقلك انت لان المحتوى الكتابى والاعلانات واضحة بدون تشويش 
اقرا الكتاب وشيل برقع التعصب مش هتلاقى موقف واحد فى حياة المسيح غير لما اشار لوحدانيته مع الاب وانه ارسل لخلاص العالم من قبل الاب 
كل ماهو لى فهو لك 
كل اللى للاب هو للابن 
وكل اللى هيمجد الاب يمجد الابن 
الاب حى بذاته والابن حى بذاته 
اى عاقل يرى تمايز فى وحدة 

*


----------



## God_peace (18 يوليو 2010)

تحية حب في الإنسانية لكم, تحية الإسلام, السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, بما أنكم تدعون أن الأقانيم الثلاثة, أي (الأب +الابن+الروح القدس) = الله, (وحاشاه أن يكون ثلاثة) , فلماذا لا تقرون بشهادة الإسلام, شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله, فمعناها أن لا معبود بحق إلا الله عز وجل, يا ريت تفهموني


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2010)

*يابنى انتوا اصلا تعرفوا حاجة اسمها اله واحد قبل متعرفوها مننا
نحن نعبد الها واحدا يهوه الوهيم القدير رب الخليقة وبارئها
الكائن بذاته الناطق بكلمته الحى بروحه القدوس
شهادة الاسلام بتاع رب قريش
تبلها وتشرب ميتها على الريق
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 يوليو 2010)

*


god_peace قال:



			تحية حب في الإنسانية لكم, تحية الإسلام, السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, بما أنكم تدعون أن الأقانيم الثلاثة, أي (الأب +الابن+الروح القدس) = الله, (وحاشاه أن يكون ثلاثة) , فلماذا لا تقرون بشهادة الإسلام, شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله, فمعناها أن لا معبود بحق إلا الله عز وجل, يا ريت تفهموني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مين الله دا؟​*


----------



## God_peace (18 يوليو 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *مين الله دا؟*​


 
أستغفر الله العظيم, ألا تعرف خالقك؟ خالق السماوات والأرض وما بينهما؟ خالق كل شئ وهو على كل شئ قدير؟ فالدين المحرف لا يقود لمعرفة الله أبدا, فيجعل الناس  لا تعرفون إله الكون ويتخبطون في الإشراك وادعاء ان الله ثلاثة (حاشا لله) فاقرأوا إن شئتم سورة الإخلاص: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمقل هو الله أحد,الله الصمد, لم يلد ولم يولد, ولم يكن له كفوا أحد) الصمد: لا يلجأ إلا إليه وقت الشدائد, كفوا: مكافئا أو مثيلا. وقال الله تعالى معرفا عن ذاته الجليلة: (الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم, لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم , له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض , من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه,يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم, ولا يحيطون بشئ من علمه إلا بما شاء, وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض ولا يؤوده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم) , وختاما فالله ربنا وربكم وإلهنا وإلهكم واحد, لا شريك له, ما اتخذ زوجة ولا ولد, سبحانه هو الغني عن جميع خلقه ونحن وكل الكون مفتقر إليه جل جلاله وتقدست أسماؤه.


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2010)

> أستغفر الله العظيم, ألا تعرف خالقك؟ خالق السماوات والأرض وما بينهما؟ خالق كل شئ وهو على كل شئ قدير؟ فالدين المحرف لا يقود لمعرفة الله أبدا, فيجعل الناس لا تعرفون إله الكون ويتخبطون في الإشراك وادعاء ان الله ثلاثة (حاشا لله) فاقرأوا إن شئتم سورة الإخلاص: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمقل هو الله أحد,الله الصمد, لم يلد ولم يولد, ولم يكن له كفوا أحد) الصمد: لا يلجأ إلا إليه وقت الشدائد, كفوا: مكافئا أو مثيلا. وقال الله تعالى معرفا عن ذاته الجليلة: (الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم, لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم , له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض , من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه,يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم, ولا يحيطون بشئ من علمه إلا بما شاء, وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض ولا يؤوده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم) , وختاما فالله ربنا وربكم وإلهنا وإلهكم واحد, لا شريك له, ما اتخذ زوجة ولا ولد, سبحانه هو الغني عن جميع خلقه ونحن وكل الكون مفتقر إليه جل جلاله وتقدست أسماؤه.


*لا مفيش مجال هنا لخطب جمعة ارجو الحفاظ بها لنفسك *


----------



## God_peace (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لاعترافك بالحقيقة, الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة, أرجو أن تكون فهمت المعنى تماما


----------



## yousefff (23 يوليو 2010)

والله في ايات على ان الكفر بوجود الله او تهكم على الاسلام ليه النار العايز يصدق براحتو مش عايز براحتو وفيه خالق يوم الحساب هيحاسبنا


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 يوليو 2010)

*



			أستغفر الله العظيم, ألا تعرف خالقك؟ خالق السماوات والأرض وما بينهما؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مين قالك ان الله هو خالقي؟!!​*


----------



## meshatsabry (26 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ جود بيس بتقول  بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم  اشمعنى ثلاث  اللة واحد الرحمن اثنين الرحيم ثلالثة عارلاف لية لان الذى كتب القرءان كان مؤمن بلاب والابن والروح القدس واسئل عن الراهب  بحيرة


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 أغسطس 2010)

يا جماعة الاجابات رائعة و لكن كانت عاوزه شوية تركيز بس ..

الاخ السائل موجود و لا لسه؟

الاخ بيسأل: هل الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس واحد؟ اريد الدليل

اليك دليل كتابي .. و دليل منطقي

*الدليل الكتابي*: أنا و الآب واحد (يو 10: 30)
فاذهبوا  وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. (مت 28: 19)

*الدليل المنطقي* : الدليل المنطقي هنا عبارة عن سؤال موجه لك  .. هل روحك و كيانك و تعقلك هم واحد فيك ام ثلاثة أشخاص؟ هل (هؤلاء الثلاثة) يكونون (طبيعة إنسانية واحدة) أم (ثلاث طبائع إنسانية) ؟؟ .

أنتظر إجابتك


----------

